# New Cross



## paphreek (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got another cross back from the flasker: Paph (William Stirling 'West Point' x Paeony 'Regency' AM/AOS)

Here's the capsule parent, Wm. Stirling, which has a leaf span of about 8 inches.






And here's the pollen parent, Paeony 'Regency'. The hope is to keep the Wm Stirling's small size while adding the fuller petals of Paeony.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 9, 2006)

I like where you're going with that cross. It ought to resemble Surprise Creek or maybe even Ali Taba - but with a bit more going on.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 9, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> I like where you're going with that cross. It ought to resemble Surprise Creek or maybe even Ali Taba - but with a bit more going on.



I kind of had Ali Taba in mind (fingers crossed). Wm. Stirling's parents both have fairrieanum in their background

I've never seen Paph Surprise Creek. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 10, 2006)

paphreek said:


> I kind of had Ali Taba in mind (fingers crossed). Wm. Stirling's parents both have fairrieanum in their background
> 
> I've never seen Paph Surprise Creek. Do you have a picture?



This is *Paph. Surprise Creek* (Matchless x _fairrieanum_) *'Maybrook' AM/AOS* - created by the late Bert Wright in his quest to develop "pygmy paphs" long before we ever had the benefit of using _Paph. barbigerum _or _Paph. henryanum _in the mix. The natural spread of this flower is only 8cm.

I apologize for the quality of the photo - I just scanned it from a 20+ year old 35mm slide that had begun to delaminate.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the picture!  That gives me more ideas to consider as I have a division of Matchless 'Langley' AM/AOS.


----------



## TADD (Aug 10, 2006)

Droooooooooooooooooooooooollll!!!!! Me likey the Suprise Creek!


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm with Tadd on this one!


----------

